# Horno microondas olor a quemado



## pablete01 (Abr 25, 2014)

Hola amigos del foro.
Resulta que me dieron un microondas BGH quickcheff 16260, que largaba olor a quemado.
Paso a revisarlo y encuentro que en la entrada del magnetron, en el plastico tiene como un agujero negro, como si hubiese salido un arco electrico por ese lugar.
Reviso el diodo hf, esta ok. Mido el magnetron, 1 ohm entre terminales y 0 entre terminales y chasis. Limpio bien el agujero, lo relleno para aislarlo con ese producto de 2 componentes para sellar cañerias.
Paso a conectar todo, pruebo y el microondas no calienta y vuelve a salir olor a quemado desde ese lugar, y esta muy caliente ese sector.
Será que esta en corto el magnetron o es falta de aislacion?
Saludos
Pablo ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 25, 2014)

pablete01 dijo:


> Hola amigos del foro.
> Resulta que me dieron un microondas BGH quickcheff 16260, que largaba olor a quemado.
> Paso a revisarlo y encuentro que en la entrada del magnetron, en el plastico tiene como un agujero negro, como si hubiese salido un arco electrico por ese lugar.
> Reviso el diodo hf, esta ok. Mido el magnetron, 1 ohm entre terminales y 0 entre terminales y chasis. Limpio bien el agujero, lo relleno para aislarlo con ese producto de 2 componentes para sellar cañerias.
> ...



Cambia la mica que se encuentra a la salida del magnetrón, entre este y el horno propiamente dicho.


----------



## pablete01 (Abr 25, 2014)

ahora que leo de nuevo mi mensaje, da para pensar que hablo de la mica, pero no es asi.
Lo que quiero decir con la entrada al magnetron es la ficha donde se conectan los 2 cables. Ahi es donde esta quemado, en ese sector


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 25, 2014)

Hola a todos , caro pablete01 , te recomendo canbiar esa valvula Magnetron por otra nueva , para mi es la mejor opición a hacer. Tenga en mente que lo relleno que enpleaste para aislar la ficha del magnetron enbasado en  ese producto de 2 componentes para sellar cañerias no es nin un poco adecuado a andar con alta tensiones y en ese punto tenemos -4000 Voltios pulsantes a 50 o 60 Hz en relación a lo chassis.
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 25, 2014)

pablete01 dijo:


> ahora que leo de nuevo mi mensaje, da para pensar que hablo de la mica, pero no es asi.
> Lo que quiero decir con la entrada al magnetron es la ficha donde se conectan los 2 cables. Ahi es donde esta quemado, en ese sector



NO sigas intentando si el diodo esta bien y el capacitor esta perfecto pues tienes que hacer es lo que dice 



Daniel Lopes dijo:


> te recomiendo cambiar el Magnetron por otra nueva , para mi es la mejor opción a hacer









saludos. Atte *SSTC*​


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 25, 2014)

pablete01 dijo:


> ahora que leo de nuevo mi mensaje, da para pensar que hablo de la mica, pero no es asi.
> Lo que quiero decir con la entrada al magnetron es la ficha donde se conectan los 2 cables. Ahi es donde esta quemado, en ese sector



intenta rescatar el magnetron,, limpia bien la zona,,,raspa y quita todo lo que veas quemado(si esta quemado,carbon,es conductor)
ajusta o aprieta bien los terminales ,has la prueba de un uso incentivo y verifica si la ficha donde limpiaste so toma temperatura, no debe calentar,
si no calienta nada donde estan los contactos (de la ficha) es porque paso la prueba y tienes magnetron para rato,
si no pasa la prueba,es porque va a funcionar por poco tiempo


----------



## pablete01 (Abr 27, 2014)

Muchas gracias a todos por sus respuestas. Voy a limpiar bien los contactos antes de cambiar el magnetron. Son caros y aqui no se si conseguiré.
Saludos
pablo


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 27, 2014)

pablete01 dijo:


> Muchas gracias a todos por sus respuestas. Voy a limpiar bien los contactos antes de cambiar el magnetron. Son caros y aqui no se si conseguiré.
> Saludos
> pablo


Aca en Brasil una Magnetron custa 30$ Obama Dolares.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 27, 2014)

acá 95 pesos que serian unos 11 Obama


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 28, 2014)

Bueno si lo custo de una valvula magnetron es realmente cara o no eso depende de quanto custa un horno de microondas nuevo (0 KM)de modo analizar la relación custo/beneficio.
Aca en Brasil un ejenplo son los toca CD donde solamente un leictor optico costa quase 80% de un equipo nuevo mismo restando  la mano de obra en canbiarlo.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## pablete01 (Abr 30, 2014)

Bueno, paso a contar. Dentro de la ficha de entrada del magnetron, estaba todo carbonizado. Asi que quite todo el plastico y le puse doble termocontraible a los alambres de entrada. Luego termine de aislar todo con poxilina. Pongo a funcionar pero no calienta nada, y tampoco hace olor a quemado como antes.
Si desconecto el magnetron y coloco un fino alambre de cobre entre los cables q van al magnetron y lo enciendo un par de segundos, para ver si llega el voltaje necesario, podria funcionar esta prueba? El alambre deberia ponerse rojo o cortarse, no?
Saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 30, 2014)

Caro pablete01 , la tensión de filamento de una valvula magnetrón es de aproximadamente 3,3Voltios con un consumo de 15 Amperios dependendo de valvula para valvula , pero nada mui lejos de que aclaro aca.
Con un sinples bonbillo incandescente de 6 voltios ustedes puede testear ese secundario , pero MUCHO cuidado con lo secundario de alta tensión porque hay 2000Volts y ese seguramente te MATA acaso ustedes acidentalmente lo tocas. Mui cuidado tanbien con instrumentos tipo polimetros, qualquer descuido y usteds daña els irremediablemente en un atmo.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## EME_JuanAndrade (Abr 30, 2014)

Hacer una prueba dinamica del transformador es irresponsable. Una de las  terminales del devanado de alta tensión esta conectado directamente al  laminado y aún midiendo solo el devanado de 3V podemos facilmente crear  un arco sobre nuestro equipo o nuestra persona. No estamos hablando de  una pequeña corriente como en el FBT de una TV CRT. Aca es  definitivamente Mortal. 

La capsula conteniendo las terminales  del magnetrón se debera cambiar por otra en buen estado. Remplazar el  epoxico suele no ser suficiente por que por la diferencia en el curado  va a aquedar poroso o agrietado. Las terminales no pueden ir simplemente  soldadas con estaño por que el magnetrón trabaja bastante caliente. Se  debera hacer un amarre largo para garantizar que conduzca bajo el stress  y calor propios de su ciclo de trabajo.

En el primer mensaje  dices que marca 0 entre las terminales y el cuerpo. Esto significaria un  corto franco. Usualmente el multimetro debe medir Infinito o "1     "  (en el extremo izquierdo). Si este no es es el caso, cambia el magnetrón  si  dudar.


----------

